# :( Sad update...       Our first babies!!!



## ksj0225 (Dec 10, 2010)

We have two new litters of kits!!!!

So excited.  Of course they delivered the only night it got down to 12 degrees!!! Silly rabbits!!!

I think b/t the two moms we have at least 10!!!!


----------



## glenolam (Dec 10, 2010)

Congratulations!  Where are the pics?!?!?


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Dec 10, 2010)

What breed?


----------



## Lorelai (Dec 10, 2010)

Congratulations! We also had our first two litters last weekend! Everything went well (whew!), but both mamas have experience.  One had 12 and the other had 13! Holy cow, that's a lot of rabbits!


----------



## CrimsonRose (Dec 10, 2010)

woot congrats!!!   gotta love baby bunnies!


----------



## ksj0225 (Dec 16, 2010)

We lost a whole litter.  They were alive last night and dead this morning...

They were born in 12 degree weather, it got bad again last night around 20 or so.  They were a week old and already had full hair...

The other litter is still ok.

Shockingly it was the more experienced mother's litter that died...



When should we rebreed?


----------



## missfire (Dec 16, 2010)

You can actually rebreed her immediatly, the week after birth is her most fertile time.


----------



## collector (Dec 16, 2010)

Sorry for the loss of that litter. Cold air does not bother rabbits but icy wind will kill them quick. not saying that is what it was but maybe, thats our biggest problem here. havn't lost one in a couple years though. you will want to sterilize the cage and nestbox before the next litter. I'm sure you know that already, good luck on the next batch.


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Dec 16, 2010)

So sorry to hear of the loss. Nature can be demanding at times.


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that you lost them. I started "kitnapping" the litters and keeping them in my hall closet when I decided that  I couldn't stand looking at one more frozen litter! Removing the litters does come with its own risks, of course, but so far, it has worked for me.


----------

